# things to do to make pregnancy go in faster?



## samface182

i find im bored EVERY day. what can we all do to keep up amused and make time fly? lol.

i've actually started getting annoyed when i have no washing or cleaning to do. and because im in a new place, i have no old clutter to go through and sort, cos i did it all when i moved :/

hellllp?


----------



## maaybe2010

Eek I'm feeling the same but because I want to get to a 'safe' point :flower:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm the same did a thread like this a little while ago.. post the link for you if you want? xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

it's not the same, but similar, had some good responses!

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/333288-dunnoo-do-myself.html


----------



## samface182

allier276 said:


> it's not the same, but similar, had some good responses!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/333288-dunnoo-do-myself.html

omg you sound exactly like the way i feel in your thread. thanks! :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

that's alright, it's a pleasuree :) xxxx


----------

